# Invisible man tips if any??



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - iv'e just got hold of the Invisible man kit by Moebius, and before i start to rip open the box and pull all the kit parts out - i was wondering if there was any of you out there who had built the kit up and had a few tips or would like to share there invisible man diorama's with us all..


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its really a good kit. Some tips I can think of from my build include:

1) open up the holes in the back of the wasit into slots so you can build the coat seperately from the body and then slide it in place over the legs

2) plan carefully how you will position the glassware

3) make sure the glove/bandage aligns properly in the air

4) test position all the main parts on the base

5) do something about the awful molded paper on the table top. I used the TSDS decal sheet, which solved that problem and also provided lables for the jars, spines for the books, etc.

its a good, fun model with a lot to build and paint.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Ian...yeah a few tips in this swell review by our own Rob Mattison and Monster Model Review...check it out :thumbsup:






Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

My first attempt at this kit....


INVISIBLE MAN ' FRUIT OF THE LOOM' EDITION 









Here we have the Invisible Man Sporting only his Hat!...er..I mean holding his hat















WIP...Invisible Man Sign























Well this little baby took me most of the morning to get to this state 
What do you think...too much Blood?

Check out this old Thread... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=237956&highlight=invisible+fruit+loom

Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You can look at my pictures page and see the one I built over the Xmas holidays. I used articles from Kitbuilders, Amazing Figure, and IPMS journal although I primarily went with the Kitbuilders article. For the beakers, there's a bunch, I carefully glued the halves together and then sprayed them with transparent Tamiya paints to simulate the liquid finishing up with a Future floor wax dip. For the open beakers I mixed 5 minute epoxy with a drop or two of acrylic paint for color and filled them. I assembled and painted the vest/coat/pant assembly separately and then was able to pry the coat apart enough to get the vest and pants inserted. It was a bit tricky but not too bad. I also bought the TSDS decal set which helped primarily with the book ends for the titled spines on the books. I used crushed chalk in the pestle to simulate a ground chemicals. The kit is extremely good and the level of details is somewhat amazing but also a bunch of work to get it down nicely. Good luck and let us see the results.

By the way, working away on my MIM Dracula and Phantom and making progress. I got that door pretty much flat by immersing it in very hot water and then bending it flat.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Wow, that pic of the Invisible Man with his hat looks cool. But there's just one thing: Wouldn't he have to be awfully short? I mean, the hat's about at the level of his...... ohhhhhhh.


----------



## StanC (Nov 25, 2009)

Ian
I have the kit as well and based in the uk
I searched on line for book spines and vintage bottle labels and found loads
Just save the images load them into paint program and crop 
I then intend to resize and print on decal paper and use.
Trying now to find carpet patterns to print on cloth based printing media
If you have an email address i can try and forward them

Stan < Co Durham


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

RedHeadKevin said:


> Wow, that pic of the Invisible Man with his hat looks cool. But there's just one thing: Wouldn't he have to be awfully short? I mean, the hat's about at the level of his...... ohhhhhhh.


That's right......pinky finger 
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hes not holding his hat..hes the invisible midgit!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for al the tips!!... i will take all on board, as by the look of the kit in the right hands it looks amazing!!.
Mcdee how did you get the shorts and hat to stand up??... i cant see any string or wire??...
rkoenn - your paint job is one of the best i have seen!.. i love the dark wood effect on the floor and furniture, everything in the diorama is perfect!..
DJnick66 - many thanks for the tip on the coat.. as it looked like a pain to paint on the figure!..again many thanks to all!!..


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Ian,

I used Dan Jorgensen's suggestions in his Kitbuilders article on the build. What I did for the wood effect is to first paint the part with a base color of light to intermediate brown. Then I used Minwax dark walnut stain and brushed it on with a wide, moderately stiff brush.  As it started to thicken, about 5-10 minutes, you drag the brush back over it causing brush marks which appear like wood grain marks. The next step though lasts about 3 days and that is to allow it to completely cure/dry. The Minwax takes a while to dry. I have then finished it with maybe some washes, dry brushing if you like, and then a sealant of dullkote. The base color is what determines the final darkness of the door. Don't use too dark a brown or your piece will actually look almost black as I just did on my Phantom door which I then stripped down and repainted with a lighter brown and the Minwax to finish up.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> Mcdee how did you get the shorts and hat to stand up??... i cant see any string or wire??...
> ..


...All in the perspective...as you can see in this, as of yet unannounced,..
New MOEBIUS Kit!!!
The FORGOTTEN UNDERWEAR of
of CASTEL GAUNCH!!!































Just used a wooden skewer and held the camera so that the Floating object would eclipse the support...

...OK... That explains the shorts...but I'm still at a loss as to what's holding up his hat...?!? 
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> 1) open up the holes in the back of the wasit into slots so you can build the coat seperately from the body and then slide it in place over the legs
> 
> 5) do something about the awful molded paper on the table top. I used the TSDS decal sheet, which solved that problem and also provided lables for the jars, spines for the books, etc.


1) I was able to very carefully pry the coat a bit open and insert the vest assembly without too much trouble. Getting the pants in was somewhat easier but DJ's slotting idea is very good as well. I couldn't imagine painting the body with it all assembled.

5) I came up with an interesting solution to the paper on the table. I used the TSDS decals, which include a decal for the paper on the table and the paper on the shelf. I accidentally destroyed my table top trying to dry the Minwax quicker and had to cut a new one from some spare plastic. The papers on the table are molded in so obviously I no longer had them! That was actually better. I traced the outline of the TSDS paper decal onto a very, very thin sheet of plastic I had and cut it out. I then painted it white and put the decals on it. So I ended up with a separate part which really is better and I simply glued that to the table. The plastic was so thin it actually looks like paper sheets. You are also best filling in the molded indentations for the paper and making the tabletop smooth. I am bringing mine to Wonderfest for display as I consider it one of my best modeling jobs so far.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Rkoenn - thanks for the tips on the paper on the table.. on my wrightson franky kit i just downloaded some 17c medical pages and hand drew them onto the books etc.. your idea sounds great!..

Mcdee..!!!!.... just brilliant, had me gessing all the way to the bank on the trouser issue!...surprising what you can use a banana for!...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Mcdee, you have WAY too much time on your hands.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> Mcdee, you have WAY too much time on your hands.











Hmmm...You just might be right 
Mcdee


----------



## Bluewolf (Jun 9, 2020)

IanWilkinson said:


> Hi all - iv'e just got hold of the Invisible man kit by Moebius, and before i start to rip open the box and pull all the kit parts out - i was wondering if there was any of you out there who had built the kit up and had a few tips or would like to share there invisible man diorama's with us all..


use superglue on the clear parts and coat assembly.

i filled the bottles with coarse and fine regular rock salt. i also added drops of craft paint in the beakers and some bottles to show “chemicals” in them

i ysed walmart spray paint and cheap craft paint with brushes to paint the model. clear coat spray paint from time to time to allow dry brushing

i moved the rave to the back and the figure in front. looks better balanced. 

take your time and have fun. it was a fun model to build!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Bluewolf (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks good bluewolf


----------



## Bluewolf (Jun 9, 2020)

Bluewolf said:


> View attachment 308234


i used the internet to find “handwritten” papers,copied them and reduced them. i made a lot of the little pages and spread them on the table and floor using a drop of white glue. i did the same for the “persian” rug. i also printed out tiny “antique bottle labels” but didn’t like them as they obscured the contents . ditto “antique book spines”. i did not use the plastic “paper”, the frog and some of the pencils.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

